# Cooking myths



## kbreit (Aug 11, 2019)

What is the #1 cooking myth that you wish would disappear? For example, mine is that a ton of water is needed to cook pasta.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 11, 2019)

Sear to seal in the juices!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2019)

A raw potato will suck the salt out of a pot of soup or stew!


----------



## kbreit (Aug 11, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> A raw potato will suck the salt out of a pot of soup or stew!



I haven’t heard that one before. Seems a little ridiculous to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2019)

kbreit said:


> I haven’t heard that one before. Seems a little ridiculous to me.



I know. I even see it on the Food&Wine/Epicurious Twitter posts. Drives me crazy.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 11, 2019)

What is their reason for it working? Is there an explanation or just “it works!!!”


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2019)

As the story goes, if you have a soup that's too salty, you cut up a raw potato and cook it in the soup for 15 minutes then take it out. Apparently they think a potato has magical qualities that table it to uncombined salt dissolved in liquid and selectively remove it. If anything, the potato can absorb some of the salty liquid. You can accomplish the same thing by using a ladle to take out the salty liquid and it's much faster.

Your best bet for a too salty soup is to add more unsalted liquid and herbs etc. to dilute the salt.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 11, 2019)

Pork Roll is Taylor Ham. 

C'mon Bucky, you gotta' reply to that. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 12, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> A raw potato will suck the salt out of a pot of soup or stew!


That's one I've been hearing since I was a child!  

There are so many myths, I can't pick a favorite!  The worst ones are substitutes, that taste absolutely nothing like the real thing.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 12, 2019)

Beer butt chicken will taste like beer. Maybe if you beer brine the chicken first.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 12, 2019)

I was at a cooking demo by a chef who was once popular on the food network, and she insisted that Cold water boils faster than hot water.

I never quite understood the logic or physics in that.
I guess its possible that it may heat at a quicker rate ( initially ) do to the state of the water molecules when cold ( and this is just a guess), but it once it reaches the same temp as its competitor, then would boil at the same rate.


----------



## kenmiller (Aug 12, 2019)

Mine was, to use turmeric powder in making macaroni.


----------



## kbreit (Aug 12, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I was at a cooking demo by a chef who was once popular on the food network, and she insisted that Cold water boils faster than hot water.
> 
> I never quite understood the logic or physics in that.
> I guess its possible that it may heat at a quicker rate ( initially ) do to the state of the water molecules when cold ( and this is just a guess), but it once it reaches the same temp as its competitor, then would boil at the same rate.




I heard this one too at some point but never understood how that would work. I fill up with cold water to avoid the wait and wasted water while the water heats up, but that has nothing to do with the speed of how fast it gets hot.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I was at a cooking demo by a chef who was once popular on the food network, and she insisted that Cold water boils faster than hot water...




I've heard that boiling water freezes faster than not boiling eater.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 12, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I've heard that boiling water freezes faster than not boiling eater.



Ive heard that too.  Apparently with that there is a physical explanation for it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 12, 2019)

kbreit said:


> What is the #1 cooking myth that you wish would disappear?


The key to becoming a good cook is "buying" the right talisman.
Examples:

Knife
Pot or Pan
Small appliance
Book
Online subscription or membership


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2019)

Plastic cutting boards are safer wrt food pathogens than wood. Nope.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Plastic cutting boards are safer wrt food pathogens than wood. Nope.



Good one. I am fussy that I only ever cut raw meat on one of my two wooden cooking boards.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2019)

Here's one: that pork has to be cooked to well done. That used to be true. But, in countries that have been trichina-free for a number of years, it just isn't necessary anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Here's one: that pork has to be cooked to well done. That used to be true. But, in countries that have been trichina-free for a number of years, it just isn't necessary anymore.


This is a good one, too. I made a pork loin roast for my FIL and DH when we were up in Michigan and he insisted it had to be heated to 160F because that's what was on the ancient meat thermometer he had. He did eat it, but I think he was dubious [emoji38]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive heard that too.  Apparently with that there is a physical explanation for it.



both that boiling water freezes faster than cold water, and that cold water boils faster than starting with hot water are myths. They are both extrapolations of an actual physical property of energy transfer to draw erroneous conclusions.  When a temperature differential between two substances occurs.  the greater the difference, the faster energy transfers until both substances are of equal temperature..  But, as the two differential temperature get closer together, the energy transfer slows.  I guess that some people either don't know basic physics and thermodynamics, or that they think there is some kind momentum going on.

Anther food myth that creates problem is with cooking dried beans.  Though it is true that adding acidic ingredients to  the beans before they are fully cooked with make them hard, and not allow them to soften, this is because the acid reacts with the proteins in the legume, causing it to cramp up and act as a barrier to water absorption.  But salt does not stop the beans from absorbing water, and both seasons the beans as they cook, but also firms just the skin, keeping the cooked beans from exploding, so to speak.  They maintain their correct shape, while becoming soft and highly edible when cooked in salted water.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of he North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2019)

About the trichinosis and por, trichinosis is caused by a parasitic worm that is common is soil.  The reason that pork is safe now is that the pork industry was forced by law to clean up its act.  The pigs are raised in a clean, usually elevated environment, and kept cool with water spray.  The aren't allowed to roll  in the dust and mud to dislodge tick, and biting bugs, so they aren't exposed to the parasite.  But feral hogs, or pigs raised in dirty pens can still be filled with it.  So be careful when you purchase your pork.  Especially, if you consume wild hog, it must be cooked well done.  Pork from the grocery stores can be cooked to an internal temp of 145' F.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2019)

Excellent point about wild hogs and trichinosis. It can also still be gotten from eating bear that isn't cooked enough and I'm sure there are some other wild animals that really should be cooked long enough to kill any possible trichina.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2019)

What I've read suggests trichina are killed off at 137ºF. Call it 140ºF to be safe.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 12, 2019)

Myth: You can make great cheese fondue or (fill in the blank) with canned soup as a base

Fact: Canned soup has a slightly scorched, too salty, processed taste that ruins otherwise great ingredients.  You're not fooling anyone - we can taste it


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Myth: You can make great cheese fondue or (fill in the blank) with canned soup as a base
> 
> Fact: Canned soup has a slightly scorched, too salty, processed taste that ruins otherwise great ingredients.  You're not fooling anyone - we can taste it



I think it must fool some people or wouldn't they notice when they make something with it?


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 12, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Myth: You can make great cheese fondue or (fill in the blank) with canned soup as a base
> 
> Fact: Canned soup has a slightly scorched, too salty, processed taste that ruins otherwise great ingredients.  You're not fooling anyone - we can taste it



You just haven't tried MY canned cream of tomato soup...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I think it must fool some people or wouldn't they notice when they make something with it?


I think some people don't know what it tastes like without it, or they have some nostalgic memories about it that bring enjoyment.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I think some people don't know what it tastes like without it, or they have some nostalgic memories about it that bring enjoyment.



I hadn't considered that. Seems likely. I do know that not everyone has the same amount of tastebuds, so some people actually taste less.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2019)

If you grew up with canned soup as a base for recipes and that's all you know, it tastes exactly right.


----------



## Petek (Aug 13, 2019)

The process that, under certain circumstances, hot water freezes more quickly than cold water is known as the Mpemba effect. It's well-documented, but scientists disagree on the cause.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 13, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> If you grew up with canned soup as a base for recipes and that's all you know, it tastes exactly right.



Correct...  

Ross


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> About the trichinosis and por, trichinosis is caused by a parasitic worm that is common is soil.  The reason that pork is safe now is that the pork industry was forced by law to clean up its act.  The pigs are raised in a clean, usually elevated environment, and kept cool with water spray.  The aren't allowed to roll  in the dust and mud to dislodge tick, and biting bugs, so they aren't exposed to the parasite.  But feral hogs, or pigs raised in dirty pens can still be filled with it.  So be careful when you purchase your pork.  Especially, if you consume wild hog, it must be cooked well done.  Pork from the grocery stores can be cooked to an internal temp of 145' F.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



This is alarming …

"This particularly virulent strain of salmonella is just one of a growing number of drug-resistant germs that put farm families, and meat eaters generally, at risk.

A study in Iowa found that workers on pig farms were six times more likely to carry multidrug-resistant staph infections, notably MRSA. A study in North Carolina found that children of pig workers were twice as likely to carry MRSA than children whose parents didn’t work in a swine operation.

Those germs can also wind up on pork sold to consumers. An analysis of government data by the Environmental Working Group, a research organization, found that 71 percent of pork chops at supermarkets in the United States carried resistant bacteria, second only to ground turkey, at 79 percent.
"


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/04/health/pork-antibiotic-resistance-salmonella.html


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Myth: You can make great cheese fondue or (fill in the blank) with canned soup as a base
> 
> Fact: Canned soup has a slightly scorched, too salty, processed taste that ruins otherwise great ingredients.  You're not fooling anyone - we can taste it




Never once heard of this. 

Its also alarming.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 14, 2019)

Salting pasta water raises the boiling point to help it cook faster.

It takes a *LOT*of salt to raise it appreciably, especially if you use a big pot.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2019)

Salting the pasta water seasons the pasta as it absorbs the salted water.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 14, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Salting the pasta water seasons the pasta as it absorbs the salted water.



In my experience, this is true. If you use enough salt, that is. There's a difference in taste between pasta cooked in plain water and pasta cooked in salted water.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2019)

I always use a lot of salt as I heard some TV chef say that pasta water should be as salty as the sea.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In my experience, this is true. If you use enough salt, that is. There's a difference in taste between pasta cooked in plain water and pasta cooked in salted water.





Kayelle said:


> I always use a lot of salt as I heard some TV chef say that pasta water should be as salty as the sea.


It's true in my experience, too, although you do have to use quite a bit of salt. As someone mentioned above, you don't need a gallon of water to cook a pound of pasta, so if you reduce the water, it's easier to get it salted enough to season the pasta. The chef who taught basic skills in the culinary school I attended briefly said the same thing about it tasting like the sea.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2019)

The only benefit I can imagine to using a lot of water is that it would come back to a boil a little quicker after adding the pasta.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 15, 2019)

Amount of water ( for me) depends on type of pasta Im boiling.   I always add salt ( just til it taste right to me, and if I forget, no big deal.   I use a lot of water when doing long pasta, giving them room to ' swim'. so they dont clump up on each other.  If a smaller pasta like bowties, ziti, elbows .... I use half the amount as Id use for the longer pasta.  I never add any oil to the boiling water.  The occasional stir keeps them from sticking together, and sticking to the bottom.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd never heard that before, using a ton of water to cook pasta. Maybe they mean it's best to overdo it than not underdo it? Because there have been times where I didn't put enough water in the pot and it boiled down too quickly and I had no choice but to add more water in the middle of cooking. Adding more water to a pot of boiling pasta is like dumping water on a flame; it instantly stops boiling, even if you add hot water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> The only benefit I can imagine to using a lot of water is that it would come back to a boil a little quicker after adding the pasta.


https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/05/how-to-cook-pasta-salt-water-boiling-tips-the-food-lab.html


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/05/how-to-cook-pasta-salt-water-boiling-tips-the-food-lab.html


That's a good article, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 17, 2019)

According to the CDC, the reason why modern hogs carry trichinella much less frequently is that their diet is strictly controlled. Trichinella is caused by nematodes and usually spread by animals eating other animals that are already infected with it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Salting the pasta water seasons the pasta as it absorbs the salted water.



Yup. The purpose for salting pasta water is about flavor, not boiling temperature.

On the other hand, adding oil to your pasta water is not a good thing, as many people do. It can actually coat the pasta, and make it less able to absorb your sauce. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Yup. The purpose for salting pasta water is about flavor, not boiling temperature.
> 
> On the other hand, adding oil to your pasta water is not a good thing, as many people do. It can actually coat the pasta, and make it less able to absorb your sauce.
> 
> CD



I never add oil to the water. However, I do drizzle on a little olive oil once the pasta is cooked. Especially if I'm making a large pot of spaghetti or some other strand-type pasta. Otherwise we're pulling it out in clumps.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'd never heard that before, using a ton of water to cook pasta. Maybe they mean it's best to overdo it than not underdo it? Because there have been times where I didn't put enough water in the pot and it boiled down too quickly and I had no choice but to add more water in the middle of cooking. Adding more water to a pot of boiling pasta is like dumping water on a flame; it instantly stops boiling, even if you add hot water.



I don't measure my pasta water. I'm sure I use more water than I need. As you said, better too much, than not enough. Plus, it gives my pasta plenty of room to swirl around, so I don't have to do as much stirring. 

I also don't do any math on the amount of salt. It is one of those things I have done so many times that I just know how much salt to pour into my hand to dump into the water.

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2019)

In one episode of Pasta Grannies, one of the grannies said that the only time you should add olive oil to the pasta cooking water is with fresh, homemade pasta.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I never add oil to the water. However, I do drizzle on a little olive oil once the pasta is cooked. Especially if I'm making a large pot of spaghetti or some other strand-type pasta. Otherwise we're pulling it out in clumps.



Are you putting your pasta on a plate, and adding sauce on top? That's what my mom did. The best practice is to move your pasta directly from the boiling pasta water into the sauce -- dripping wet. That is when the pasta is most able to soak up sauce. 

That is also the reason for "al dente." When pasta is just a wee bit short of fully cooked, it can absorb sauce better. If the pasta does its last minute of cooking in a hot sauce, it will soak up the sauce as it finishes. 

Never rinse your pasta. That coating of starch works as a binder between the pasta and the sauce. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> In one episode of Pasta Grannies, one of the grannies said that the only time you should add olive oil to the pasta cooking water is with fresh, homemade pasta.



The only benefit I have found to oil in pasta water is that it reduces foaming -- which messes up your cooktop. But, you can also just use a bigger pot, so it doesn't boil over. I go the bigger pot route. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Are you putting your pasta on a plate, and adding sauce on top? That's what my mom did. The best practice is to move your pasta directly from the boiling pasta water into the sauce -- dripping wet. That is when the pasta is most able to soak up sauce.
> 
> That is also the reason for "al dente." When pasta is just a wee bit short of fully cooked, it can absorb sauce better. If the pasta does its last minute of cooking in a hot sauce, it will soak up the sauce as it finishes.
> 
> ...



I never rinse pasta 

Sometimes we (my son and I) put the plain pasta on a plate and then add the sauce and other times the sauce is mixed with the pasta before it is served, such as when I make my One-Pot Spaghetti. That's a favorite dish of ours that we have at least once a month for a Sunday dinner.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh, oh, you folks who are old like me will remember the food myth, "Wait an hour after eating to go swimming." 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2019)

After the pasta is cooked, I often reserve some of the starchy over salted water to finish the sauce. 

Keeping that in mind, I under salt the sauce accordingly.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Oh, oh, you folks who are old like me will remember the food myth, "Wait an hour after eating to go swimming."
> 
> CD



I remember that one. My mom used to tell us that all the time. Said we'd get cramps if swam shortly after eating.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Oh, oh, you folks who are old like me will remember the food myth, "Wait an hour after eating to go swimming."
> 
> CD



Sorry, that myth is officially categorized as a swimming myth. It has no place in a food forum.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Sorry, that myth is officially categorized as a swimming myth. It has no place in a food forum.



Oh yeah? Why, I outaa'....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBfhEpi77yQ

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'll just... you know... slink over there in the corner ------>


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2019)

caseydog said:


> The only benefit I have found to oil in pasta water is that it reduces foaming -- which messes up your cooktop. But, you can also just use a bigger pot, so it doesn't boil over. I go the bigger pot route.
> 
> CD


If you put a spoon across the top of the pot, the spoon prevents boil-overs to a degree. Even out of the corner of my eye I can see two uneven, half-circle towers of bubbles rising above the rim of the pot. There's something probably scientific that would explain why breaking the foam tower as it rises causes the foam to not roll over the edge. I suppose it *would* overflow if I waited long enough, but I'm not testing my theory.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you put a spoon across the top of the pot, the spoon prevents boil-overs to a degree. Even out of the corner of my eye I can see two uneven, half-circle towers of bubbles rising above the rim of the pot. There's something probably scientific that would explain why breaking the foam tower as it rises causes the foam to not roll over the edge. I suppose it *would* overflow if I waited long enough, but I'm not testing my theory.



In my experience, placing a *wooden* spoon across the pot of anything simmering/boiling prevents it from boiling over.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2019)

The only time I have seen pasta foam was when there was a lid on it. Maybe that's because I only use whole grain pasta.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> The only time I have seen pasta foam was when there was a lid on it. Maybe that's because I only use whole grain pasta.



I've tried whole grain pasta, in an attempt to eating healthier, but I just can't do it.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I've tried whole grain pasta, in an attempt to eating healthier, but I just can't do it.



Lots of wholewheat and whole grain pasta is nasty. Try some that was made in Italy. I have always had good luck with that.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In my experience, placing a *wooden* spoon across the pot of anything simmering/boiling prevents it from boiling over.



Agree with you and CG....that does work. My daughter showed me that little trick several years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In my experience, placing a *wooden* spoon across the pot of anything simmering/boiling prevents it from boiling over.


Thanks for clarifying that, *Linda*. I never thought of it since I almost always cook with wooden spoons.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In my experience, placing a *wooden* spoon across the pot of anything simmering/boiling prevents it from boiling over.


Mine , too, but I use a bamboo chopstick.


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 19, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Lots of wholewheat and whole grain pasta is nasty. Try some that was made in Italy. I have always had good luck with that.



If I can find it, I'll try it, thanks


----------



## Linda0818 (Aug 19, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Agree with you and CG....that does work. My daughter showed me that little trick several years ago.





Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, *Linda*. I never thought of it since I almost always cook with wooden spoons.





CWS4322 said:


> Mine , too, but I use a bamboo chopstick.



If I have a pot of something boiling on the stove and I have to walk away for a few minutes, I just plop one of my wooden spoons across the top of the pot and so far I've never had an issue with boiling over.


----------



## bradger (Aug 20, 2019)

caseydog 
taylor ham brand is the best for making the pork role.


----------



## bradger (Aug 20, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Pork Roll is Taylor Ham.
> 
> C'mon Bucky, you gotta' reply to that.
> 
> CD


caseydog taylor ham brand is the best for making pork roll


----------

